# sous vide



## ac45acp (Sep 29, 2012)

i ain't sure what to think of these gizmos except they are expensive.here is a link that some may be interested in.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R1Y4V2R3A8/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=sous+vide


----------



## genek (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi 45ACP, first a web page for sous vide:

http://www.cookingsousvide.com/sous-vide-forums

There's a lot of knowledgeable people on there. I built mine from Auber instruments pieces. I am now using butterball turkey fryer and it works well. I found that you need depth to work well and the deep fryer I started with was just too shallow.

GeneK


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 30, 2012)

GeneK,

What do you use for a circulator?

~Martin


----------



## genek (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't use a circulator in the turkey fryer, I have checked with my instant read thermos and the convection currents seem to keep things even. Of course I don't have the chamber packed tight. I have in the past on other units used a submersible pump but the water here has a lot of minerals and the cleaning gets tedious if you have to disassemble everything to clean up.

I do have a bubbler but haven't used it yet.

GeneK


----------

